# hind waters breaking



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

had a gush of fluid on friday nite then nil else, told it could be hind waters, defo not urine, what are hein waters and could i go in to labour soon, also are u at risk of infection, getting loads of cramps and tightenings for a few hrsw then stop and start back up then stop again, driving me mad, also get a really sharp pain in my left groin then also goed.  have also had a swollen labia since 30 wks but now tho very open if u know what i mean thanks for any replies

lindsay


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hind waters are the bag of waters behind the baby, and it can occasionally leak even if the fore waters in front of the head are intact.  Have you been examined at all?  With this history and the cramping that you are getting, I would advise you to ring the hospital, as it doesn't do any harm just to get checked out.

I'm not too concerned about the pain in your groin (not meaning I'm not bothered that you are in pain, just that I don't think its anything to be worried about!), and the swollen labia is fairly normal in this stage of pregnancy, 

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

had phoned hosp that nite, told too wait and see, then again in sat am, was told not to go in, and treated as if very stupid by a condescending mw, am a nurse with over 20 yrs experience and too say the least was angry was noth the word, phoned mw on the mon and told hind waters, not concerned and was not told to get checked over, am seeing own mw tomorrow and strongly feel the care i was given was very lacking, and will let her know, i feel that we are not all text book cases and surely someone shd have checked me over!

will let u kow how i get on and many thanks for ure reply,

thanks

lindsay


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmm, I agree with you, you can't just be certain from descriptions.  Hopefully your midwife will be able to do a bit more tomorrow,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi emilycaitlin

just too let u know, that the mw said was their policy not too use a speculum if they felt was not needed re risk of infection, tho how they then can tell what is going on is beyond me, she was told re my previous faint and that it was writtn in my notes too get hb re checked, she hadnt even read them, was then told bubs was lying low and that was it, due date is 23 and told they will bring me back on the 26 for a sweep, so hope too ged have gone by then,

thanks for all ure help

lindsay


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just to check, you are being seen before the 26th aren't you?


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi emily caitlin

no am not being seen till the 26th, told then they cd do a sweep as after due date, feel really let down with all of this as i feel i shd be seen before the 26th and this is all just a load of excuses and absolute rot

lindsay


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, but I'm quite concerned about the fact that you don't have an appointment for another 3+ weeks when you are in such a late stage.  You need to be seen weekly now, to check your blood pressure and position of the baby and heart beat.

I would strongly advise you to ring the supervisor of midwives on call tomorrow morning, and explain the situation, say how many weeks you are , and the fact that you aren't being seen by a midwife for the next 3 weeks.  I am positive she will arrange one for you, even if it's with a different midwife.

You need to be seen next week,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

i will phone them in the am, can i just say u are an absolute star, taking time too reply too all of us, once again i really appreciate it and will let u know how i get on

lindsay


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

phoned them and they basically said as 2nd baby they only give 7 app and thats it, was told to phone book app but no app till the 26th which i have, it really is the pits and how they cannjustify this i dont know, surely we are all individual cases and u cnat class us all under the one banner, all i can say is if i dont feel bubs moving as much i will demand to be seen that day, god why do u have too fight for everything
thanks again for ure help

lindsay


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I am speechless, and that's not often said about me!!!!!! Definitely, if you have ANY concerns, get on the phone to delivery suite!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

